# Please critique my Nubian



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

First picture she was 6 weeks old, second picture she is 6 months old. 
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, her color sure changed! So, that angles that the pictures are taken at make it hard to critique her. Try get her set up, or at least get down at her level for pictures, take front and back ones as well  Don't shoot down at her with the camera 

From what I can see right now:
She has, and this should get better as she grows, good depth of body
A long rump
Good brisket
Good topline
Strong pasterns, both back and front
Good straight legs

But:
Short necked
Short bodied
Posty hind legs
Steep rump


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try and get better pics. Do you think she is too fat?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I think she is fleshed out nicely! I would love to see her as a mature doe since they change so much those first years.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I feed her same dairy mix I give my milking Lamancha so I was worried she is getting too chubby. Guess it doesn't hurt to have a little extra for the cold winter...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nope, a little extra fat won't hurt this winter  I think she's looking good!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

When you take a side picture of a goat are the back legs suppose to be stretched out behind them? I have seen pics of goats and this makes their hind end appear less steep but isn't that just setting the goat up to look more perfect then they are? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Not really, the hocks are supposed to line up with the pin bones (at the base of the tail).
The hocks should not be past the pin bones. 
Front legs should be square and not pushed back to far or pulled forward. 

She needs to be stretched out a bit...you can see that she is sort of pulling her back end in. 

A easy way, well pretty easy way, is to hold a bit of whatever is her favorite thing to eat in front of her, but up, so she has to stretch up to get it. She should stretch herself to do that. (up & forward) But don't keep it away from her, because then she'll step forward with her back legs. and loose the stretched look P

Hopefully that makes some sense...I'm no pro at it, that's simply a easy way to do it!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is how you want your goat to be set up.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Good way to show it Margaret! Pictures always make things easier


----------

